# virtualiser mac sous windaube.



## dude. (15 Mai 2012)

Sur les formu j'ai horreur des gens qui racontes leur vie, c'est pourquoi je vous raconte la mienne: 

Je comptes m'acheter un portable capable de faire tourner des trucs plus lourds que ce que les mac ne le peuvent supporter, voire meme des jeux un peu imposant, donc pour ca il y a pas a tortiller du cul pour chier droit... obliger de passer sous windows... 

j'ai trouvé quelque trucs interessant sur le net pendant mes recherche mais rien de bien concluant, soit il y a pas le son (  pas super cool) , soit on a le droit a une version traficoté de léopard (ideneb pour les intime) bref..  je cherches un moyen simple et efficace de faire tourner mac sous windows et sur n'importe quel machine, quelqu'un aurait une idée? et sous windows 7 de préf, mais linux pourrait tres bien m'aller! 

et j'offres une pizza a celui qui trouve!


----------



## Keikoku (15 Mai 2012)

Je vais peut-être dire une immmeeeeeeeennnnnnse connerie, mais il me semble que Vmware peut faire tourner des machines virtuelles de mac non?

A plus!


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

dude. a dit:


> et sous windows 7 de préf, mais linux pourrait tres bien m'aller!



Ben pourquoi ne pas installer linux directement ?


----------



## Keikoku (15 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ne pas installer linux directement ?



Je plussoie


----------



## edd72 (15 Mai 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une immmeeeeeeeennnnnnse connerie, mais il me semble que Vmware peut faire tourner des machines virtuelles de mac non?
> 
> A plus!



Oui s'il s'agit d'OSX bidouillé (les mêmes que pour hackintosh)


----------



## dude. (15 Mai 2012)

"Oui s'il s'agit d'OSX bidouillé (les mêmes que pour hackintosh)" attendez, attendez, attendez.. c'est a dire que sous windows (par exemple) on peu faire tourner des version bidouiller de mac os X? 
et ou trouver ses version bidouiller de mac os x?


----------



## Keikoku (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai ouvert un sujet gigantesque à ce sujet. iToto a également créer un sujet avec tutoriels avec une autre methode que celle que j'ai employée.

Mon sujet se nomme Un gros noob veux un hackintosh", un truc comme ça

Cherche un peu

A+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2012)

dude. a dit:


> "Oui s'il s'agit d'OSX bidouillé (les mêmes que pour hackintosh)" attendez, attendez, attendez.. c'est a dire que sous windows (par exemple) on peu faire tourner des version bidouiller de mac os X?
> et ou trouver ses version bidouiller de mac os x?



Peut-être là avec cela en toile de fonds 





> Je doute que de telles solutions existent. Tout du moins, avec la stabilité qu'offrent Fusion et // sur OS X.
> 
> Cependant il est illégal je crois bien, de virtusaliser OS sur autre chose qu'un Mac. Dès qu'un modo passera par là tu en aura le coeur net. Si ton topic est verrouillé, c'est qu'il est bel et bien hors charte. Sinon faudra voir ce genre de solution avec d'autres MacBidouilleurs


----------



## dude. (28 Mai 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Peut-être là avec cela en toile de fonds



il n'est pas aussi illégale de faire des hackintosh? (ce dont tout le monde parle ici.


----------



## itOtO (28 Mai 2012)

dude. a dit:


> il n'est pas aussi illégale de faire des hackintosh? (ce dont tout le monde parle ici.



C'est la la grande question 
Ce qui est certain c'est que monter un hackintosh fait sauter le support Apple pour OSX. Apres c'est moins clair, la vente de hackintosh est interdite aux usa, mais en europe c'est pas gagné, en allemagne en particulier pearc vends des hackintosh depuis des années car la loi allemande rend illegale certaines clauses de la licence Apple. Il n'y a pas eu de procesnpour le confirmer mais apple aurait attaquer depuis bien longtemps,si c'etait illegal. Meme pour la societe qui vendait des hackintosh aux usa (j'ai un trou je trouve plus le nom...) apple n'a pas attaquer sur la vente du materiel ou de l'os installé sur les machines mais surtout sur l'outil qui etait fournis et qui violait la licence apple.

En france, sans proces pas de reponse definitive, mais certaines loi pourraient bien rendre certaines clauses apple non valides... Dans tout les cas, monter son hackintosh soi-meme en ayant acheter osx n'exposera jamais a des poursuites. Seuls ceux qui vendent des hackintosh ou qui distrubuent des outils permettant de le faire pourraient etre embêtés, or on peut voir qu'apple ne se lance pas franchement dans une offensive anti-hackintosh...

On est clairement dans une zone grise ou il y a des arguments juridiques allant dans les deux sens. En plus c'est que des termes flou qui sont toujours tres mal definis... Par exemple meme dans la licence apple, il est interdit d'installer osx sur du matos non apple, mais rien n'empeche de changer tout les composants de son mac pro, donc suivant cette definition un hackintosh dans un boitier de mac pro respecterait la licence... (certains ont meme poussé cette logique pour dire que si on colle l'autocollant apple sur son hackintosh, il devient 100% legal  )


----------



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> En france, sans proces pas de reponse definitive, mais certaines loi pourraient bien rendre certaines clauses apple non valides...



Exactement. iToto dis également que apple aurait déjà attaqué si ça avait été 100% illégal, ou s'ils avaient 100% de chance degagner leur procès, ce qui signifie qu'ils ne sont pas clean avec les lois du pays et leur propre clause...

Donc techniquement, rien ne prouve que c'est illégal.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu bancal


----------

